# Turn on wireless capability



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a MSI laptop and I turned on Wireless from the button and the led is now green but when I try to connect it says it is off?
How to fix it?

Edit: Btw, there is a X on the Wireless Connection in Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network Connections.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

right click on the adapter in 
Wireless Connection in Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network Connections.
and enable


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

etaf said:


> right click on the adapter in
> Wireless Connection in Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network Connections.
> and enable


It is enabled.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you right click on the adapter and > properties 

whats listed under the general tab

a screen shot may help here
*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

And the Network Connections:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this windows Vista?

if so we have had issues with that adapter 
almost all the solutions are re-installing the driver

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros Wireless Adapter - AR5007EG & AR5007*

Over the last couple of years we have been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and mainly on windows Vista.
We have seen just a couple of issues on other windows operating system, windows XP and windows 7.

Windows XP:- A driver update has resolved the issue
Windows 7 :- No conclusive results for a fix

The wireless adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and *disable the wireless security *and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
Please post back a reply here, and let us know if that works or does not work.
If you post back the make and *exact* model of the router - we can advise how to disable the wireless security

The majority of fixes are via installing a new driver from either the Manufacturers website and if that does not resolve the issue then from the atheros web site - see item (3)

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, 

If you post a reply here with the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC, along with the windows version you are running. we will see if we can find a link to the driver and will post a reply with the link here.

*--- 2) * The majority of members, have now used the drivers from the atheros driver site, which has resolved the issue.
- see below for direct links for windows vista and the link for all Atheros adapters and supported operating systems

*AR5007*
Vista 32 / 64 Bit
Direct link Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista 32 / 64 bit
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started


*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 / 64 Bit
Direct link Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista 32 / 64 bit
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started


*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
ATHEROS Wireless drivers for Windows
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 

Please post a reply here , and keep us informed of the situation and how you finally resolved the issue.

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer
> Have Disk
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the zip folder and highlight the .inf file
you should see two files with .inf 
Vista 32Bit AR5007 * netathv.inf*
Vista 64Bit AR5007 * netathvx.inf *
Vista 32Bit AR5007EG * netathr.inf*
Vista 64Bit AR5007EG * netathrx.inf *

For XP;
Graphics — Have Disk driver installation steps for Microsoft Windows XP*

>Click Start
>right-click My Computer
>click Properties. 
The System Properties window opens. 
>Click the Hardware tab, 
>then click Device Manager button. 
The Device Manager window opens. 
>Double-click Display adapters. 
>Right-click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
>click Update Driver
The Hardware Update Wizard opens and asks to connect to Windows Update: 
> select No, not this time. Click Next
>Select the following option: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced), and then click Next. 
>Select the Don’t search, I will choose the driver to install option, and then Next
>Click the Have Disk button, and then click the Browse button
Browse to the directory where you unzipped the file you downloaded
Locate and highlight the .inf file 
AR5007 and AR5007EG XP-32bit = * netathwx.inf*
>Click the OK button. 
>Click the Finish button when done.


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

It is just a theme the OS is Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit

















I installed the drivers for win7 32bit and it is not working still.

Here are some more pics if needed:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what happens when you click on the "turn wireless on"

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter 

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

if still not working 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services - Fabar Service Scanner, free*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services on the PC goto

Fabar Service Scanner (FSS.exe) - Identify Internet Connectivity Problems

and download the free scanner tool

Theres a Direct link to the program here
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/farbar/FSS.exe

Now "double click" on the downloaded file to run the scanner , the scanner program will now open

tick *all* the options. and then click on *scan*

the scan results will open automatically in a seperate window in the notepad program.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 

if you have any issues. A log file called FSS.txt will be created in the same directory as the program is run from.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't click on Turn wireless on.
And I will write in 30 - 40 mins I have work.


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is the result from the scanner:

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 03-03-2013
Ran by Bojidar (administrator) on 10-03-2013 at 14:05:17
Running from "C:\Users\Bojidar\AppData\Local\Opera\Opera\temporary_downloads"
Windows 7 Ultimate (X86)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo IP is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.


Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall"=DWORD:0


System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================


Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================


Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend service is OK.
The ServiceDll of WinDefend service is OK.


Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1


Other Services:
==============


File Check:
========
C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tdx.sys
[2010-03-02 13:33] - [2010-03-02 13:33] - 0074240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 3CE2CC0B2B5E5B422DD20A2F0B340299

C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
[2012-08-13 10:25] - [2012-03-30 12:08] - 1303408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) E47C2844A1605A44178F4281E4D58B3D

C:\Windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
[2011-04-14 18:18] - [2011-03-03 07:50] - 0132608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) B3A0A4414D8EC1DD28018004CE8DCBEE

C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
[2010-02-01 23:43] - [2010-02-01 23:43] - 1026048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 6DA5DF946A93090F54ADC5C1EE2E325A

C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
[2011-02-10 11:27] - [2010-12-21 07:38] - 0073728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) A661A76333057B383A06E65F0073222F

C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[2012-10-10 12:54] - [2012-06-02 06:45] - 0139264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) F2FDE6C8DBAAD44CC58D1E07E4AF4EED

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
[2010-02-01 23:53] - [2010-02-01 23:53] - 0498688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) F610F234638F0F42B55E0FE268033FA8

C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit


**** End of log ****

Edit: Btw, tried to uninstall and install again it's not working.


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

Can this be fixed?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you now do this please
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

COM+ Event System - Started, Automatic
Computer Browser - Started, Manual
DHCP Client - Started, Automatic
DNS Client - Started, Automatic
Network Connections - Started, Manual
Network Location Awareness - Started, Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - Started, Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator - Stopped, Manual
Server - Started, Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper - Started, Automatic
WLAN AutoConfig - Started, Automatic
WWAN AutoConfig - Stopped, Manual
Workstation - Started, Automatic

Edit: Should I turn them on? They aren't in your list but they got similar names.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

it may have a different wireless manager 

you may have MSI System Control Manage controlling the wireless 

try starting the 
WLAN AutoConfig 
service


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

etaf said:


> it may have a different wireless manager
> 
> you may have MSI System Control Manage controlling the wireless
> 
> ...


WLAN AutoConfig is On.
WWAn AutoConfig is not.

WWAN is on, nothing happend.


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

So, is there a way to fix it?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have a recovery or windows cd at all
try 
sfc /scannow
SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums

was the PC supplied with windows 7 ultimate?

would you run the following
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Windows Validation*

Please download and run *MGADiag Diagnostic Tool * and post back the report it creates:

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default)
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply

Please download and run *WVCheck*http://artellos.com/ccount/click.php?id=7 and post back the report it creates:

Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-Q6MMK-KYK6X-VKM6G
Windows Product Key Hash: 289NoAWl2ZoVfuieux/315WkDIc=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00173
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001
ID: {919F4BCC-E34C-4F47-8F4D-6251FAC3E72C}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7600.win7_ldr.120830-0333
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 - 114 Blocked VLK 2
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 77F760FE-153-80070002_7E90FEE8-175-80070002_025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Users\Bojidar\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{919F4BCC-E34C-4F47-8F4D-6251FAC3E72C}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-VKM6G</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00173</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3512524675-3768331779-1388753603</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Micro-Star International</Manufacturer><Model>EX610</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>A163DAMS V3.09</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20080414000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>74713807018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0402</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0402</SystemLCID><TimeZone>FLE Standard Time(GMT+02:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>_ASUS_</OEMID><OEMTableID>Notebook</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-57093</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="15" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="16" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="19" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="44" Version="11" Result="114"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7600.16385

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600173-02-1026-7600.0000-0282011
Installation ID: 021881055173752363157052748681336621185082062722386891
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: VKM6G
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 11.3.2013 г. 21:17:35

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 1:10:2013 16:53
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
N/A, hr = 0x8007000d

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC 041408 APIC1659
FACP 041408 FACP1659
HPET 041408 OEMHPET 
MCFG 041408 OEMMCFG 
SLIC _ASUS_ Notebook
OEMB 041408 OEMB1659
SSDT A M I POWERNOW

Waiting WVCheck


----------



## Dimbata (Mar 10, 2013)

Here WVCheck:
Windows Validation Check
Version: 1.9.12.5
Log Created On: 2118_11-03-2013
-----------------------

Windows Information
-----------------------
Windows Version: Windows 7 
Windows Mode: Normal
Systemroot Path: C:\Windows

WVCheck's Auto Update Check
-----------------------
Auto-Update Option: Do not download or install updates automatically.
-----------------------
Last Success Time for Update Detection: 2012-11-20 11:46:22
Last Success Time for Update Download: 2012-11-16 11:53:14
Last Success Time for Update Installation: 2012-11-16 11:53:29


WVCheck's Registry Check Check
-----------------------
Antiwpa: Not Found
-----------------------
Chew7Hale: Not Found
-----------------------


WVCheck's File Dump
-----------------------
C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 11:27:13
Modification; 21/12/2010 7:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 14/7/2009 2:36:22
Modification; 14/7/2009 4:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_ff66c6b2047a22cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 11:27:13
Modification; 21/12/2010 7:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_ffc423831db91904\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 10/2/2011 11:27:13
Modification; 21/12/2010 7:29:6
MD5; 2332de32759ebcc691850e092b2564a6
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------


WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.


WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.


WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
Line: 127.0.0.1 mpa.one.microsoft.com
Matched: *microsoft.com*
-----------------------
Line: 127.0.0.1 sls.microsoft.com
Matched: *microsoft.com*
-----------------------
Line: 127.0.0.1 genuine.microsoft.com
Matched: *microsoft.com*
-----------------------
Line: 127.0.0.1 wat.microsoft.com
Matched: *microsoft.com*
-----------------------
Line: 127.0.0.1 mpa.microsoft.com
Matched: *microsoft.com*
-----------------------


WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - a59e558bea7d9607e86e8bde68e2488f


-------- End of File, program close at 2125_11-03-2013 --------


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

That is showing a non-genuine copy of windows - We are unable to assist on this forum, where we suspect an illegal copy of windows is in use
This key is available on a number of crack sites and also showing for multiple PCS ASUS and MSI OEM which would not be the case on a genuine copy

IF however, you believe your windows should be genuine, then its probably a good course of action to contact Microsoft direct and ask them to help you with a genuine key for your system 

closing this post


----------

